# Depth of Writing



## 76winger (Mar 20, 2013)

Anxious to try the new camera out on something, I was playing with depth of field (DOF) on a lineup of Rollerballs and Fountain pens and here's my favorite of a few different focus points. 



 

This was straight out of the camera with no post processing.

Light source was 6500K CFL bulbs on sides and front, with 6500K tubes above and to the rear. Used the new Nikon D80 on manual with 1/30th sec. shutter and ISO 200. White Balance set at "Florescent -2". 40mm Nikor micro lens at f9 aperture and manual focus.  

Click on it to go to the full size image and let me know what you think!


----------



## randyrls (Mar 21, 2013)

That is an intriguing way to find out where the focus point is.


----------



## 76winger (Mar 21, 2013)

The challenge I had on this one was deciding what focal point gave the best outcome as far as drawing the eye into the photograph.  Shot several, focusing increasingly farther back as I progressed and this one felt the best to me. Too far forward and the rear became a shapeless blur of color. Farther back, and it felt too static.

Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------



## mmayo (Mar 21, 2013)

First, great looking pens. 

What f stop did you use?  Also what was the focal length of the lens or zoom setting?


----------



## 76winger (Mar 21, 2013)

mmayo said:


> First, great looking pens.
> 
> What f stop did you use?  Also what was the focal length of the lens or zoom setting?



Thanks!

I guess the way I lumped all the info together made it hard read. Lets break it down a bit better. The last three lines deal with the lens: 


Light source was 6500K CFL bulbs on sides and front, with 6500K tubes  above and to the rear.
Nikon D80 camera
Manual settings
1/30th sec.  shutter speed
ISO 200
White Balance set at "Florescent -2
Nikon Micro-Nikkor AF-S DX 40 mm f/2.8 G Lens (prime lens)
f9 aperture
Manual focus


----------



## Sylvanite (Mar 21, 2013)

Yes, about 40% back is what I would have chosen too.  The focus leads the eye back almost, but not quite to the middle.  The exact middle would have been less interesting, and anywhere else would have left the photo looking unbalanced.  This is a case where the "rule of thirds" doesn't quite work out.  

Good job,
Eric


----------

